# Humic acid



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Just wondering where everyone is buying granular humic acid? If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I'll probably buy from here next spring https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D9F3QY0/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00D9F3QY0&linkCode=as2&tag=goldhog-20&linkId=ae6925ed883b52e2360f6de29714eaf8


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> I'll probably buy from here next spring https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D9F3QY0/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00D9F3QY0&linkCode=as2&tag=goldhog-20&linkId=ae6925ed883b52e2360f6de29714eaf8


That works, but check AM Leonard for possible free shipping first.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Will do. Yeah I saw it cheaper on their site but the shipping was over $30 if I remember right. I'll have to keep an eye on when they do free shipping.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm going to have to maybe just drive to am Leonard considering it's in Ohio


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Sign up for their newsletter as they seem to offer free shipping quite often from what I can tell.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Good to know. Thank you


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Up in NEO, check out these guys.

https://ohioearthfood.com/collections

They should have what you are looking for at a fair price. They are located in Hartville.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> Up in NEO, check out these guys.
> 
> https://ohioearthfood.com/collections
> 
> They should have what you are looking for at a fair price. They are located in Hartville.


Thank you for the link!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

https://www.domyown.com/natural-guard-humic-granular-humic-acid-p-17521.html?sub_id=17520


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

Anthony Drexler said:


> https://www.domyown.com/natural-guard-humic-granular-humic-acid-p-17521.html?sub_id=17520


This seems outrageously expensive. $26 for a 20LB bag and coverage recommendation is 10-30LB/1000?

So you're talking somewhere in the range of $65 - $195 for a average 5000sqft lawn? For a single application.

Edit - For comparisons sake, Anderson's is around $45 for a 40LB bag. With an app rate of 1-2LB/1000 (higher AI than the link you posted). Which means a single bag will cover anywhere from half an acre to an acre depending on your rate of application. About $6-11 per application on a standard 5000sqft lawn.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I mix my own and spray with an ortho hose end sprayer

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/fulvic-humic-kelp-blend/


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Khy said:


> Anthony Drexler said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.domyown.com/natural-guard-humic-granular-humic-acid-p-17521.html?sub_id=17520
> ...


I don't think that is good logic. I would completely ignore the recommended application rates because there is no 'standard' or 'agreed upon' application rate for Humic at the moment. Instead compare the weights of active product (since the active product is the same, Humic Acid).

Humic DG - 40 lbs x 70% Humic Acid = 28 lbs Humic Acid / $69.98 = .4lbs/$
Natural Guard - (4) x 20 lbs x 35% Humic Acid = 28 lbs Humic Acid / [(4) x $24.20] = .49 lbs/%

Then apply the amount of Humic Acid that you have decided you want on your lawn.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> Khy said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony Drexler said:
> ...


Except the Anderson's product doesn't cost $69.98 for a 40LB bag.

https://www.amleo.com/the-andersons-humic-dg-granular-soil-conditioner-humic-acid-40lb-bag/p/HUMDG/

It's $42.99 at AM Leonard and most local garden areas that carry their products sell it around that same price.

So it's actually more like:

Humic DG - 40 LB x 70% Humic = 28 LBs of Humic/$42.99 = 0.65LBs/$
Natural Guard - (4) x 20 lbs x 35% Humic Acid = 28 lbs Humic Acid / [(4) x $24.20] = .49 lbs/%

So still about 1.5x the actual cost. Just saying, it's expensive. I get what you're saying in terms of the math of 'bag rate' not mattering tho, that's a good point.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes, price will be different for everyone depending on location, etc. Everyone will need to change dollar amounts to reflect their available price. Especially those in different countries. Unfortunately, I don't know of anyone selling this product locally, and no one online without shipping. The cheapest I could theoretically get it today would be about $67/40 lbs. So, I would have to disagree with it being expensive vs. Humic DG. It sounds more like you are in a unique situation compared to the rest of the country (and world).


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Khy said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > Khy said:
> ...


He's using the price including shipping, which the majority of us on this forum (especially ones that would be ordering online via DYO.com anyway) would likely pay.


----------

